# Interior Button Led Change



## Skull_kid (Dec 20, 2017)

Does anyone by any chance know how to change the inside button led lights?
Red is quickly becoming the theme of the car and it would be awesome if I can change the radio/button lights as well.
2001 Maxima SE


----------

